# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام تعدادی برنامه نویس وب خانم مسلط

## cswebdeveloper.net

سلام
یک شرکت معتبر طراحی سایت به تعدادی نیروی برنامه نویس وب خانم مسلط به :

*asp.net C#‎‎‎‎*
*SqlServer*
*HTML & CSS*
*JQUERY & JAVASCRIPT*
*Photoshop*

و نمونه کار و تجربه کافی به صورت فوری نیازمند است . لطفا دقت فرمایید با توجه به فضای کار مختص خانم ها ، فقط خانم های محترم نسبت به ارسال رزومه اقدام فرمایند

- مزایای کار حقوق ثابت بر اساس توانایی و رزومه افراد و بیمه و سایر حقوق می باشد و نیاز کار نیز فوری و تمام وقت است

- محدوده استخدام شهر تهران می باشد

*** لطفا رزومه های خود را به همراه راه های ارتباطی سریع به آدرس cswebdeveloper.net@gmail.com  ارسال فرمایید

----------


## cswebdeveloper.net

استخدام تعدادی برنامه نویس وب خانم مسلط دات نت
سلام
یک شرکت معتبر طراحی سایت به تعدادی نیروی برنامه نویس وب خانم مسلط به :

asp.net C#‎‎‎‎‎
SqlServer
HTML & CSS
JQUERY & JAVASCRIPT
Photoshop

و نمونه کار و تجربه کافی به صورت فوری نیازمند است . لطفا دقت فرمایید با توجه به فضای کار مختص خانم ها ، فقط خانم های محترم نسبت به ارسال رزومه اقدام فرمایند

- مزایای کار حقوق ثابت بر اساس توانایی و رزومه افراد و بیمه و سایر حقوق می باشد و نیاز کار نیز فوری و تمام وقت است

- محدوده استخدام شهر تهران می باشد

*** لطفا رزومه های خود را به همراه راه های ارتباطی سریع به آدرس cswebdeveloper.net@gmail.com ارسال فرمایید

----------


## pp.nopa

استخدام *آقا** و خانم* 

رزومه ها رو به *pp.nopa at gmail.com* هم ارسال کنيد تا شانس خود را افزايش دهيد ...

شرکت ما 8 سال سابقه طراحي و راه اندازي سايت هاي اينترنتي را داراست.
ارسال از سراسر ايران امکان پذيره و پروژه هاي دورکاري نيز وجود دارد.
هر تجربه کاري با هر زباني رو براي ما ارسال کنيد تا بررسي بشه. الزامي در زبان هاي خاص نيست.
بيمه و ساير مزايا نيز در صورت نياز قابل ارائه هست.

----------

